# Removing paint with brake fluid



## bcer960 (Dec 27, 2007)

I have read here about removing paint from a model using brake fluid. I tried it, and it worked great. My question is, what do I clean the brake fluid off with?

Thanks in advance

Ray


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Simple Green works quite well


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Ray, 
I sometimes look at things 'backwards'. 
That is, what material is it made of, and therefor what type of 'solvent' or 'cleaner' will work best on it and not cause any damage. 
Of course the other thing is, can you not just paint over the paint that is there? 
Do you HAVE to remove it first? 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## bcer960 (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey David, it's Ray from Kamloops. I have painted over on box cars etc. This is a Aristo CN RDC3 that I am turning into a BC Rail dogwood RDC3. So many of the CN markings would either show through as raised paint, or simply can't be there. So, I decieded to try the brake fluid. It really worked great.

Bob, I will try simply green... Thanks

Ray


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

soap and water works fine in my experience..


----------



## bcer960 (Dec 27, 2007)

Scot,

That was sort of my question, wheather or not there would be any residue from just soap and water.

Thanks


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I have used brake fluid for years to remove lettering. I have just wiped the car dry with a paper towel prior to painting. I've never needed to wash it after using the brake fluid. I have never had any problems with applying a new coat of paint.


Chuck


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Simple Green gives me a very un-simple headache every time. I don't know why, but it's one of those oders that seem to penetrate my nostrils to the point of irritation. Something like an ice cube touching your bottom front teeth, or that frozen throat you get if you eat something cold too quickly. Murphy's Oil bothered some of my men, on the job, in the same way.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

No residue if you use dish detergent. I used to sneak my car bodies(more than one on the top rack) in the dishwasher when my wife was at work (Wash cycle only).


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray.... Just to throw another procedure in the ring of discussion....

In the past, I've removed all the paint from locomotives and cars by soaking in Simple Green and brake fluid with good, but lengthy and messy results. 

I now use this method as it is much easier and cleaner which works for me.... qualifying words "_which works for me_"....









If I'm going to paint the entire piece, I simply remove the old lettering and numbers by using wet/dry sandpaper with water. I start on the lettering with 220 grit to knock most of it off, move to 400 grit to finish removing it then polish the area with 1500 grit.... All sanding is done using the material wet with plenty of water. 

Once the lettering has been removed, I wash the car down with warm to hot water, let it dry thoroughly, then prime the entire piece with Krylon Camo Ultra Flat colors. (I mostly use Ultra Flat Black) It covers extremely well and I've found it to be an excellent base for the finish color. I use Krylon Acrylics right out of the rattle cans. 

Recently, I've done some testing with the Rustoleum 2X products (Not the standard Rustoleum) which are compatible to Krylon and so far have worked equally as well... 

Just another thought.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

When using Brake Fluid or any other type of costic paint remover, make sure you throughly wash the inside along with outside of the piece with a soapy solution. Scrub the nook and crannies. If the piece has screw holes, make sure you use a toothbrush or other item to get the soap down in the screw holes. Otherwise, the brake fluid can ooze out and ruin that nice new paint job.


----------



## dangell (Jul 15, 2012)

I have used this several times, and it's great. But one time it did soften the plastic I was removing paint from. But I had thick lacquer paint, and it was in the bake fluid for hours. The plastic never hardened again, it was a mess.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

I’ve been experimenting with various paint removing ideas, I hoped one the products typically mentioned in the Forums would remove the painted lettering and such as on my USAT F3’s without damaging the main paint underneath the lettering. Everything I tried removed paint; that said the only product I found that worked for me without leaving a trail and or softening or damaging the underlying paint was ZEP Industrial Purple Cleaner and Degreaser. This stuff worked without issue, I used a cue-tip and dabbed the stuff on a few times over five to ten minutes while gently rubbing the lettering on occasion and the lettering was history. There was NO paint damage; there was a very faint silhouette of the lettering which appeared to be reminiscent of the lettering paint etching or bonding into the main paint color.

FWIW: The Purple stuff is available as a generic purple cleaner it reminds much of 409 but is obviously different, it does not have an obtrusive odor and it is water soluble for clean-up. I bought the ZEP at Home Depot, I have purchased similar Purple cleaners from Auto Parts stores in the past to remove paint in its entirety from body shells, If I recall I used a product offered by Castrol successfully (this was a few years ago when I chopped the short-end high hood down to low hood on a USAT GP-7).

I tested most recently on USAT’s F3 in SP Daylight paint and their F3 in SP Black Widow paint. Worked equally well on either color scheme. The Daylight F3 was being shopped for paint so it was my guinea pig (SP never painted any F units in Daylight paint so I sacrificed my four unit set). 

I tried the following:
· Brake Fluid
· Lacquer Thinner
· Acrylic Lacquer Thinner
· Mineral Spitits/Turpentine
· Acetone
· Nail Polish Remover
· CA or Super Glue Remover
· Various MODEL paint removers
· Plastic safe paint removers
· Goof Off
· Lighter Fluid

For the record I did not try Simple Green, I don’t like the smell either.

Michael


----------



## bcer960 (Dec 27, 2007)

The brake fluid work pretty well on the RDC3. For the most part I just used paper towel soaked in the brake fluid and rubbed, but the yellow that Aristocraft has for thier CN paint scheme is brutally tough. It took a couple of days of scrubbing to get it off the ends. I was not comfortable leaving the ends in the fluid for an extended period of time, so I just worked. In the end it is all off... thanks again. 

Ray


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Scalecoat paint remover. 

I can't stress enough about not using chemicals for purposes for which they are not designed. 

Why not use brake fluid? 

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&...wIKq5XvS3g

Robert


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

I, too, have used brake fluid for many years in many scales, with good results. I don't soak the car body in the fluid, rather dab it on and rub it in. When the lettering comes off, I use a wet rag to remove the paint and residue. I'd test it inconspicuously at first, but it does work. 

Clean the car body thoroughly and let it air dry. Then paint it with primer, and let it dry as well. 

I've also used new paint thinner. If it sets too long it seems to lose its strength.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Using SuperClean without damage to paint: 

http://tjstrains.com/154/removing-lettering-and-decals-b/ 

Video of technique by RailCandy: 

http://tjstrains.com/898/how-to-videos-on-youtube-com/ 
(see the Chapter 2 video) 

Works for me. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## jps2102 (Aug 18, 2012)

the only thing that i found out with using brake fluid on plastics is that it can possibly make the plastic brittle. I used brake fluid on a HO scale car and i put it down and it litterally cracked because the brake fluid had a chemical reaction with the car. something to watch. 
John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So if your doing a complete strip on a car body why not just go safe simple and fast, in the beginning...mmm 

90% Alcohol will clean the paint off any Aristo product in under an hour - hands down....rinse with a tooth brush and warm soapy water, rinse well and air dry or blow dry... 

Done - ready for primer! 

I know many use brake fluid to remove lettering only, but for a complete strip..... 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

USA Trains paint is different from Aristo's paint. 

It does take some time longer to soften and remove, but does come off with the 90% Alcohol.... 

Dirk


----------

